# How To Boil A Chassis ?



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

What is the best way to boil a chassis? What temp, how long, cooling time, what type of water - tap or distilled? I do have an RTHO Chassis Boiling Fixture. Any tips will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm curious, what is this boiling of a chassis you speak of?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The best tip I can give, is throw twisted chassis in the trash like I do.

I won't give them away because I have established standards of conduct,
and wouldn't shoehorn anyone up the wazoo like that.

__________________


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

voxxer this is a dangerous mod and should only be done by a traind pro. set chassis in jig place in a pot of water cranker up. when it boils/ rolling turn it off. let it set till room temp . also go to tunning tips search there you,ll find yer answer.also thats a joke about a pro! any slottard can do this mod and i like yer boilin jig!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

When I have used mine, it's been for about 20-30 minutes. Set it in lukewarm water and get it to a rolling boil for 20-30 minutes and let the water cool to room temperature before you take it out.

They work great, but sometimes it's hard to keep them straight, it's hard to boil the memory out of 40 years of being warped.  If it's just a runner, go for it, but I would agree with SF, if you're racing with it, find yourself another already straight chassis.

Bobo, RTHO sells a boiling fixture for original t-jet chassis that will straighten things out, they work awesome, but sometimes those old chassis are stubborn!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

why not spray the chassis with freon type coolant to lock the new boiled chassis shape in place?









Just kidding!!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

If you bopl it DO NOT LET IT SIT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE PAN! Use a strainer or something to hold it up a little bit.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Try this....*

Like marty says, I do it for 15 mins and let it stay in the water until it gets cold...then remove and let air dry then remove from your jig....here is my Jig for G3 and T1 chassis:

I had it made when RTHO first introduced the T-Jet version.....


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Marty is right but for me these days i just set em aside for runners as memory warpage usually creeps back in insidiously and ruins a good car. This to me just makes the process not worth it except on a short term basis. Too bad as i have a friend who made me a terrific boiling block i can do several types of chassis in. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

bearsox said:


> i have a friend who made me a terrific boiling block i can do several types of chassis in.
> 
> Bear :wave:


Bear, would you post a photo.
I'd like to see it.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Rick ,
i'll let him post a pic if he wants to do so . I got it as a gift and i have no idea what he wants to do with them past that. He's a nice guy and fellow racer who occasionally makes up a few things for us in our group like this and a tech block or 2 etc etc . If he wishes to go further i just don't want to upset him . He's on the board here so we shall see i guess. 

Bear :wave:


----------

